# what do u think of ur appearance



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

answer honestly no one can see ur poll votes or who voted what

gender doesnt matter and all that obviously
if youre a boy and for SOME REASON! you dont want to call yourself pretty, imagine it means handsome or whatever it is you like


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

I wish this was multi-choice cause I would pick every last one, cause it really depends on the day. Like today, I am flawless! *flips hair*


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

I feel like I look younger than what I am ?

I dont rlly care if people think im ugly, as long as I can get a girl i will b fine


----------



## radical6 (Sep 30, 2015)

im quite hot, but im one big *****


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I wish this was multi-choice cause I would pick every last one, cause it really depends on the day. Like today, I am flawless! *flips hair*



i CONSIDERED THAT BUT then i wanted this to be a really restricted poll

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> I feel like I look younger than what I am ?
> 
> I dont rlly care if people think im ugly, as long as I can get a girl i will b fine



ya but this is what u think of ur own appearance


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm gorgeous


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

well i know who voted flawless


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 30, 2015)

i rly dislike my face it's so scqwoooshy and weird and ugly and whenever im tired and kinda warm it gets super red like i've been running or something. also my hair sometimes makes me feel like a 50 yr old woman who works with politics. idk i have p bad dysphoria bc i look "like a girl" and my body is all weird and my face is also feminine and it makes me so uncomfortable. sometimes i'll think i look alright but then i just. die


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm okay-looking, maybe ?\_(ツ)_/? 

Sometimes I feel more than that, sometimes I don't

Maybe I'm in between


----------



## Titi (Sep 30, 2015)

I like the way I look. The only things I would change are the results of mistakes I've made in the past, and they're an important lesson, so I'd rather keep them after all.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm a goddess


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

I wish I was a little paler, and my nose could be better. Other than that I think I look great.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 30, 2015)

I am flawless thx <3


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

6 other people feel the same way 
Phew 
XD


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

absolutely flawless xx


----------



## rubyy (Sep 30, 2015)

flawless xo


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 30, 2015)

i wish i had wings or smthn but i guess i can work with what i've got


----------



## rubyy (Sep 30, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i wish i had wings or smthn but i guess i can work with what i've got



but you have veins???? isn't that enough


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 30, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> but you have veins???? isn't that enough



i will kinkshame


----------



## Megan. (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I'm pretty but I have a lot of insecurities.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2015)

I personally think I'm pretty, but there are a few things I'm self conscious about.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 30, 2015)

My head is too round
My cheeks are too big
My lips are HUGE imo (Im a boy)
My forhead is gigantic
My hair is a wierd mix between blonde and brown
I have something that looks like a butchin


The only thing I like is my green eyes because I love green 


But yeah hideous for me


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm <censored> cute


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Lixx said:


> I wish I was a little paler, and my nose could be better. Other than that I think I look great.



THIS IS EXACTLY ME


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Eh there's a flaw or two but I'm perfect otherwise 8)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 30, 2015)

I would say decent. I have Jew fro hair and a huge ass nose. Plus I'm only 5'7 (Like 170 cm)


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 30, 2015)

Well... Here's the thing. ;v; I don't actually know. Because today, I'm having a bad face and bad EVERYTHING day, I'm just like hhhh nope nope nope and I could probably crack several mirrors. But on other days, when I'm dressed up all nice and my hair looks great and stuff, I think I look cute as hell (taking photos to remember the moment is not easy though). I don't know... People say I'm cute and pretty, but I'm sure they only say it to be nice. I know a lot of people find me to be ugly, too. I mean, when I'm at school I feel ugly because I have to wear 'business attire' in sixth form lmao, so I don't really get to wear nice clothes a lot of the time, but on the weekends when I'm not at work or whatever, I often feel much better about myself, being able to dress how I want and express myself in the way I want. I prefer having pink hair too, it just... Feels more like me. xD But my school don't allow us to have unnaturally coloured hair so...


----------



## mogyay (Sep 30, 2015)

solid 9.8


----------



## sock (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I look okay, due to my hair (which I love) and some stuff, but there are obviously some stuff I don't like about myself!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm decent looking c: I'm slowly starting to feel better/more confident about how I look, but right now I think it's decent.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm most likely less than decent. Really, I could care less about the way I look.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't think my looks are anything special.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 30, 2015)

honestly i think i'm pretty cute


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 30, 2015)

Overall, I know I am attractive. I'm not the pretties, but I'm not ugly. There are times I think I am hideous, and times I think I look amazing.


----------



## asuka (Sep 30, 2015)

i think i'm like average without makeup on. with makeup i'm kinda cute i guess. thank u makeup ur a cool guy


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm under the opinion that I could be pretty if I tried harder... but I don't try hard enough. Not like it matters to me- I honestly don't care that much how I look.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm surprised I was 1/2 people to choose "beautiful, but not quite perfect". O_O


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 30, 2015)

I love the way I look. I have pretty pale, olive skin in comparison to most of the people from my home country (Philippines). My hair is jet black and straight and my brown eyes have a hint of red in them, similar to a blood transfusion bag. I'm older than I look because of my baby face, which I think is great. Never had a problem with acne or weight either.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm surprised I was 1/2 people to choose "beautiful, but not quite perfect". O_O



thats the one i picked lol


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

I picked decent but that is just my own opinion of myself, don't really pay much attention to what others think because it all starts with how YOU feel about yourself anyways. Except for my eyes. I will say I have some stunning hazel green blue eyes. I always get a lot of compliments on them. 
It is the one feature that I rock on myself!


----------



## Peter (Sep 30, 2015)

i’m kind of happy with the way i look!! 
i don’t know what i’d rate on the poll though i guess thats up to other people’s opinions hahah

i get a few acne breakouts sometimes and that hits my confidence a little but on the whole i think i’m doing okay ;o;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

Some people say im pretty but sometimes im a lil' insecure


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

If only my nose were better //sobs


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> If only my nose were better //sobs



You have a perfect nose babe don't worry <3


----------



## Jawile (Sep 30, 2015)

My voice sounds 17 but my face looks 12
Also my hair is boring, might take some tips from my cousin and dye the top of it


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 30, 2015)

I give no ****s about how people think I look, at all. Same with myself, I give no ****s.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Probably the third option going on compliments, but I can have messy hair and sometimes let it grow too long.


----------



## milkday (Sep 30, 2015)

I look, like, 11 even though I'm in year 9 ;-;


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 30, 2015)

my "natural beauty" isn't anything to write home about, but with proper make-up and styling i can look pretty decent.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 30, 2015)

im disgusting lmao

i often wish i was actually attractive but i doubt thatll ever happen. wtb the confidence most people in this thread have lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Im aight i guess.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 30, 2015)

My appearance is repulsive.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm really insecure about my looks. It didn't help that I got bullied at school for being "ugly". Because of all the bullying I think I'm ugly.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmm, hard to judge about myself. I think I look like decent though it depends on people their preferences. I like some things about myself such as eye color, hair color and face shape and I don't like some things about myself as much such as my ears and nose although I don't think they're that bad. My face looks a couple years younger than I'm, not really happy with that but my voice is low enough to compensate that. Have to exterminate acne 24/7 though to keep everything smooth


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 30, 2015)

I look okay, I guess. I usually don't care about appearances unless it's a really important or nice event where I have to dress up, then I'll care.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm average looking as f**k.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

im really ugly, and I honestly hate the way I look, but I get more **** when I try to change it


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> I'm really insecure about my looks. It didn't help that I got bullied at school for being "ugly". Because of all the bullying I think I'm ugly.


Yeah i get bullied sometimes too


----------



## Isabella (Sep 30, 2015)

i am cute as fk tbh
i like to love myself now considering i hated myself for years. feels good


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2015)

Less than decent.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay yall are good looking and don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## inkling (Sep 30, 2015)

I like the way I look. Very much.


----------



## Llust (Sep 30, 2015)

im pretty decent imo, i just dont care about makeup or styling my hair--but im assuming i'd look better if i actually did


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 30, 2015)

"Beautiful, not quite perfect"


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

Some days I have a lot of confidence in myself and other days I feel like hiding from the public eye.


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Some days I have a lot of confidence in myself and other days I feel like hiding from the public eye.



YESS though i seriously feel like i look diff. on some weekends lol its weird ;u;


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2015)

Beautiful but not quite perfect.  

I was really ugly when I was a teenager, but grew up to be a swan.  

There are really only two things I dislike about my appearance, all else is good.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd like to think I'm fairly pretty c: However, I don't use makeup or anything like that.


----------



## Jellalf (Oct 1, 2015)

im fine with my hair down...i look terrible with my hair up in a pony tail, which sucks cuz the temp is very high this season D:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 1, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I look, like, 11 even though I'm in year 9 ;-;


Someone legitimately asked if I was 15 the other day. I'm 21. I feel your pain, my friend.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok whoever voted flawless....I will dislike u forever. 
Nothing is Flawless there is a flaw in everything our whole entire existence is a Flaw!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2015)

See, today I would say decent, because my hair is greasy and it makes me insecure...


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

i think im ok...but i cant help but look at myself and my eyes dart to my thigh fat D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok whoever voted flawless....I will dislike u forever.
> Nothing is Flawless there is a flaw in everything our whole entire existence is a Flaw!



Don't hate on people for being confident in themselves.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I look pretty average you know. Brown eyes and brown hair. I wished I look more unique like with grey eyes for example.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't look in the mirror unless I have to. I look best when I don't put on too much makeup and just wear my hair real simple. I chose decent.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok whoever voted flawless....I will dislike u forever.
> Nothing is Flawless there is a flaw in everything our whole entire existence is a Flaw!



U obviously haven't met me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok whoever voted flawless....I will dislike u forever.
> Nothing is Flawless there is a flaw in everything our whole entire existence is a Flaw!



Nothing is flawless? I beg to differ.



Spoiler: Too Beautiful for Some Eyes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

i like it but i hate that im pretty skinny and somewhat small in figure with my height which makes me look like im 18-20 at most.

oh well my boobs are small so thats good


----------



## mogyay (Oct 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> i like it but i hate that im pretty skinny and somewhat small in figure with my height which makes me look like im 18-20 at most.
> 
> oh well my boobs are small so thats good



ugh like my boobs are the only thing dragging me down (lololol literally) they're kinda too big for my figure and it makes me look a bit top heavy tbh. i'd prefer to go down a few sizes so i can get bras that don't cost a small fortune


----------



## FallenStars (Oct 1, 2015)

it's sad to see so many people in the world bash on themselves cause of appearance, each and every one of you are unique, and you're all probably very pretty/handsome. So don't ever put yourself down because you're not size 2 like the supermodels or don't have the facial structure of the eiffel tower (idek) be happy, you're beautiful, be happy. be you!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 1, 2015)

People seem to think that my avatar pic is from the old show Fraggle Rock but it's actually a picture of myself. *On a good day!*


----------



## kassie (Oct 1, 2015)

FallenStars said:


> it's sad to see so many people in the world bash on themselves cause of appearance, each and every one of you are unique, and you're all probably very pretty/handsome. So don't ever put yourself down because you're not size 2 like the supermodels or don't have the facial structure of the eiffel tower (idek) be happy, you're beautiful, be happy. be you!



Yes, as Katy Perry put it:
"'Cause baby you're a firework
Come on, show 'em what you're worth"

I feel _okay_ about my appearance. I'm well aware I'm not the most attractive person but I don't feel like the ugliest... sometimes.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

FallenStars said:


> it's sad to see so many people in the world bash on themselves cause of appearance, each and every one of you are unique, and you're all probably very pretty/handsome. So don't ever put yourself down because you're not size 2 like the supermodels or don't have the facial structure of the eiffel tower (idek) be happy, you're beautiful, be happy. be you!



I like your positive mindset. Your a legend, my friend


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm content with my appearance. I don't usually think much of it but for the most part I think I look decent or sometimes pretty cute depending on the day, although I kind of tend to question my attractiveness whenever I see a photo of myself haha.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 1, 2015)

mogyay said:


> ugh like my boobs are the only thing dragging me down (lololol literally) they're kinda too big for my figure and it makes me look a bit top heavy tbh. i'd prefer to go down a few sizes so i can get bras that don't cost a small fortune


I feel you. My boobs aren't _that_ big. But I'm slim. Finding 32 in anything above a B is so hard.


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 1, 2015)

i'm a hideous pile of sludge just don't ever look at me your eyes will burn and dribble out of your sockets


----------



## ams (Oct 1, 2015)

Meh, I'm ok looking. I could probably look good with a little more effort, but my appearance is pretty low on my priority list.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2015)

I think I'm kind of cute- like idk, sometimes I catch my reflection and I'm like "DAYUMMM" other times, sometimes in the exact same day I'm just kind like "Eh...". But for the the most part, I'm kind of pretty. I like my eyes and my hair is cool. (though I'm still not in love with my face shape that makes me look like 5 years younger than I am)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2015)

i look good. planning to dye my hair to ash gray soon and ill look even better


----------



## Envy (Oct 3, 2015)

Not a fan. I like my hair and eye color combination, but everything else... eh.


----------

